# The SBHonline Community Daily > Everything Else >  >  Peach Bowl

## amyb

Happy New Year and

GO BUCKEYES!

----------


## alachick

> Happy New Year and
> 
> GO BUCKEYES!



Amy, I feel the pain you have today. I've expressed support for my Crimson Tide on the Forum only to be disappointed. We won't let that stop us, will we.

----------


## amyb

> Amy, I feel the pain you have today. I've expressed support for my Crimson Tide on the Forum only to be disappointed. We won't let that stop us, will we.



Nope! I am Brooklyn born and can remember the phrase WAIT  UNTIL NEXT YEAR.

Twas an exciting Buckeye  season as the team creeped up in the standings. 

Now I am feeling the stirrings of baseball fever…the pitchers and catchers report for spring training next month. 
LET’S GO METS!

----------

